# Hello from Northeast Arkansas!



## Espers (May 4, 2016)

This spring marks my first time ever keeping bees and so far. I've always wanted to, and we are so glad we have started.
In the winter we purchased three hive sets from Mann's, getting two hive boxes, 1 super and one top feeder for each. We purchased a couple of four-frame Nucs from a local guy and our goal was to catch a swarm for the third. 
It was a big thrill for us to catch that swarm and I am happy to report that all of our hives are doing great!

I look forward to contributing what I can to this forum...but mostly to learning from everyone.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome. Better get more equipment, I bet that you will need it.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I grew up in the Greene County and Randolph County areas.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

welcome to the adventure!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

